# my sons 5 year wait for a buck



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

after 5 years of trying for this buck he finally made the mistake of stepping out in front of my son. 27 inches wide over 19 inches of mass killer tines to make a long story short he scores green 201 2/8


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy crap thats a nice buck!! Congrats to your son


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats to your son. That's a great buck.
Any other straight on pictures?


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

that's the only pic I have the kids got tons by the way if you know dan chamberlin he has the buck at his place to get mounted up.


----------



## coues52 (Nov 11, 2007)

WOW , great buck, tell Del congrats..thanks for posting him Mack


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful animal!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, I'd run the other way if I seen that big boy!

Congratulations


.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Mac, sent you a PM.
Five years after the same buck is impressive.
Did you guys go after it on any of the other seasons too?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very, very NICE !!!!!

He'll look good on the wall..:!:....8)...


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

That is cool. Great buck!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

What a beautiful buck. I would love to hear the story. Does your son plan to do a write up?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That one is worth the wait. Congrats to your son.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

yes there will be a story right up but im not sure as to who will be publishing it. probably either trophy hunters or eastmans


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats  nice buck...


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats the waiting paid off


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang, Ya must have started chasing him while he was still sucking his mother! -O,-


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

dwr biologist aged him at 9 1/2 the other night lol


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> dwr biologist aged him at 9 1/2 the other night lol


I was going to ask twigflipper how old he thought the buck was.
thanks for the update.


----------

